# 1966 Lemans Convertible Rear Seat



## AustinLemans (Feb 21, 2019)

Just acquired a 1966 Lemans Convertible that is in need of quite a few parts to finish it up. The one piece I am having the most trouble locating is the rear seat. Has anyone had any luck finding these, or adapting another model rear seat to fit?


----------

